# Smoker thermometers (yes... just such)



## womburgernommie (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok guys, so I've seen a gazillion of thermometer threads on this site, and probably haven't looked deep enough, but, lets throw the rundown on some of our favorite, tried and true gauges for smokers. Sure, I myself have a vast range of likes, as there are cold and also hot smoking gauges, bbq gauges, and grilling gauges, plus those gauges that go up to 1k f for those that like those crazy 900f cooked steaks (yea, they actually are pretty good if you find a place that does em' right).

Any who, what is the gauge you either love, or want for your smoker.

Mine, is a 3in Tru-Temp 4inch depth gauge. Works great, is weather resistant to the max, can withstand some pretty crazy temps both high and low (I wrap mine in a nice rigid wall insulation 1x1 ft x 5in insulation plank in the winter until it gets close to temp, then I take it off, and put it back on right after emptying the fuel tank).

So what do you guys like, what do you guys use them in weather wise, any experiences with fogging, "sticking", or just plain old breaking in certain conditions. Basically, I want to make a thorough rundown of true smoker gauges.

Only thing in this thread that's not allowed, is digital gauges. Sure you can put them in a zip lock bag to hide them from the elements etc, but I'm talking true mounted, drill a hole in the side of your smoker and mount it type of an ordeal.








Now, my personal likes about my 3inch tel tru. I can stand at the door, 10 feet away and see exactly where I am temp wise. It adapts to temp VERY quick. IE there is no lag or "stick".

There is absolutely NO fog in mine. I can even pressure wash the thing and no water gets in.

There is a glow in the dark version you can very easily change out to, for when you feel like doing night burns, and just want to look at the gauge from the window to see how your fuel is doing heating wise.

Rigid. I've actually had to yank on my gauge a few times to get my doors unstuck when the metal decides to warp enough from outside temp, thus making the doors feel glued tight. (two handles is better than one =])

Don't care if it looks good or not (it does look good) but this is much more than that.

Care to share your experiences with yours? Heck, you might talk me into trying another brand for a fuel door gauge. Who knows. =]


----------



## ribwizzard (Jun 26, 2012)

Im am actually fixing to order the glow in the dark version for my curent build, would like to know if they are worth it( if you can actually read them in the dark)????


----------



## benny775 (Jun 26, 2012)

Where can I find these?


----------



## thenovaman (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, Amazon has them (), but that doesn't mean that's the best place to get them...


----------



## womburgernommie (Jun 27, 2012)

Let me know how the glow in the dark is. And yea, from what I've heard it does work well in the dark. Also, it works especially well if you have a bug zapper on the patio (they use UV lights) like many of us do.

And yes, I got mine off Amazon. There are many places that sell them, but I tend to just pay the few extra bucks on amazon with these because amazon has a very good fraud protection policy etc.

IE, the sights I found deals on were a little questionable, and some of them started in 2012, which is a little too new to buy from for my tastes.

You can find a ton of gauges on Amazon, and just search for them elsewhere.

Just remember, if you get a Tel-Tru gauge... buy the appropriate nut and washer made by tel tru. Others will work, but, the tel tru is very thin, stainless, and also does lock pretty well once tightened. It's generally an additional 6$ plus shipping, but IMO, I wouldn't have spent 50$ on a gauge, and not got the matching lock ring for it.


----------

